# ISO - Kentucky land/farm



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

We are relocating to Northeast KY. In search of a place within 45 min of raceland. Land or home with acreage. No mobile homes please. Looking to buy or rent temporarily until we can find something to buy. 
Please let me know what you have. Thank you.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

That is right on the WVa / KY border, so you may do well in looking at WVa as well as in KY. 

That is mining area, so make sure you know all about the mineral rights and who owns them on any property you consider in that area.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

That for the info!
We homeschool our children and prefer the homeschooling laws in KY over WV.


----------

